# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Ministerio de Agricultura proyecta masificar siembra de trigo en campos de arroz de la costa peruana

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lambayeque, oct. 24 (ANDINA)-* El Ministerio de Agricultura proyecta sembrar unas cinco mil hectáreas de trigo para la siguiente campaña agrícola y luego masificar esta actividad en todos los valles de la costa, anunció hoy el director ejecutivo de AgroRural, Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo.   *La siembra de trigo en campos de arroz* *será un proyecto impulsado por el Ministerio de Agricultura en la costa peruana* 
Agregó que esa campaña será impulsada ante los auspiciosos resultados obtenidos con la cosecha de trigo en tierras donde antes estaba destinado exclusivamente al cultivo de arroz. 
De esta manera se contribuirá a satisfacer la demanda nacional de producción de harina para la industria panificadora, evitando la importación de trigo, aseveró durante su visita a Lambayeque, donde inspeccionó la cosecha nueve toneladas de este cereal en una parcela demostrativa. 
El funcionario sostuvo que el ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo de Córdova, tiene como uno de sus objetivos ampliar la frontera agrícola, sustituyendo las importaciones y garantizando la seguridad alimentaria de la población. 
Esta rotación de trigo por arroz en los valles de la Región Lambayeque es promovido por el Ministerio de Agricultura a través de AgroRural en la búsqueda de producir cultivos alternativos rentables, basado en los resultados éxitos de tecnología de producción de trigo en la sierra de Incahuasi. 
Esta la primera vez que se siembra trigo en la costa, hecho que ha despertado el interés de los agricultores de Lambayeque porque siempre creyeron que el trigo solo podía cosecharse en la sierra, indicó el jefe zonal AgroRural Incahuasi, Bernardino Lalopú Silva. 
Según dijo, la siembra de trigo se realizó en junio pasado, aprovechando la humedad de las tierras de los arrozales. Luego de cuatro meses los resultados fueron éxitos, obteniéndose un cereal de gran calidad. 
De acuerdo a las técnicas de sembrado, en cada campaña se siembran en Lambayeque más de 50 mil hectáreas de arroz, cultivo que demanda mucha agua, y después de la cosecha, estas áreas por lo general quedan libres y pocos son los que siembran maíz u otros.Temas similares: Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero Arroz y Trigo se cultivaran con biotecnología antes de 6 años Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana Áreas sembradas de trigo durum en sierra peruana aumentarían en 130% este año No se avizora presencia de La Niña para este año en costa peruana

----------

